# [SOLVED]AMD64, NVIDIA SATA i gentoo-sources-r5

## Sławomir Gąsiorowski

Witam.

Mój problem polega na tym, że dysk Serial ATA w moim komputerze w pracy dziś zaczął działać przeraźliwie wolno. System bootuje się jakieś 10 minut, z czego 2/3 czasu trwa testowanie dysków. Dysk twardy to Serial ATA, system plików to ReiserFS. Poza spadkiem wydajności brak jakichkolwiek dodatkowych objawów, logi na ten temat milczą. Żeby było śmiesznie to test hdparm'em nie zdradza nic niepokojącego:

```

localhost ~ # hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   2456 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1225.73 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   64 MB in  3.07 seconds =  20.83 MB/sec

```

Natomiast w normalnej pracy szybkość kopiowania plików za pomocą midnight commandera osiąga od 300kb/s do 900kb/s. W pierwszej chwili pomyślałem że to wina reiserfs'a, zbootowałem system z livecd i przeskanowałem dyski. Skanował trwało straaaasznie długo, ale błedów nie znalazł. Pragnę zaznaczyc, że przed sylwestrem wszystko śmigało aż miło, a kopiowanie osiągało nawet 10-15 Mb/s. 

Jak dla mnie to wina dysku, czy któryś z grupowiczów mógłby pomóc w diagnozie ?

Oto parę informacji o systemie:

```

localhost ~ # lspci

0000:00:00.0 Memory controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Memory Controller (rev a3)

0000:00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 ISA Bridge (rev a3)

0000:00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation CK804 SMBus (rev a2)

0000:00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a2)

0000:00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a3)

0000:00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)

0000:00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 IDE (rev f2)

0000:00:07.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3)

0000:00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3)

0000:00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

0000:00:0a.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

0000:00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

0000:00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

0000:00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

0000:00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

0000:00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

0000:00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

0000:00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

0000:00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

0000:05:07.0 VGA compatible controller: Cirrus Logic GD 5446

0000:05:0b.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

localhost ~ # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 47

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 2010.323

cache size      : 512 KB

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt lm 3dnowext 3dnow pni lahf_lm

bogomips        : 4023.25

TLB size        : 1024 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp tm stc

localhost ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.0.53 (default-linux/amd64/2005.1, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre12

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.20

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointers"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig buildpkg distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X alsa audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdb cdr crypt cups curl eds emboss encode esd exif expat fam foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal idn imlib ipv6 java jpeg kde lcms libwww lzw lzw-tiff mhash mng motif mp3 mpeg mysql nas ncurses netboot nls nptl nptlonly opengl pam pcre pdflib perl png postgres python qt quicktime readline samba scanner sdl spell ssl tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb userlocales xml2 xpm xv xvid zlib linguas_pl userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, MAKEOPTS

localhost ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

af_packet              20364  2

nls_cp852               6400  2

nls_iso8859_2           6144  2

smbfs                  72008  3

nls_base                9856  3 nls_cp852,nls_iso8859_2,smbfs

eth1394                22096  0

ohci1394               35404  0

ieee1394              108280  2 eth1394,ohci1394

parport_pc             43112  0

parport                42252  1 parport_pc

8250_pnp               11136  0

8250                   25640  1 8250_pnp

serial_core            25152  1 8250

floppy                 71944  0

amd74xx                15280  0 [permanent]

pcspkr                  4288  0

iptable_mangle          3392  0

iptable_nat             9028  0

ip_nat                 21564  1 iptable_nat

ipt_LOG                 7232  11

ipt_pkttype             2048  1

ipt_state               2368  6

ip_conntrack           59888  3 iptable_nat,ip_nat,ipt_state

uhci_hcd               34016  0

iptable_filter          3648  1

ohci_hcd               22724  0

ip_tables              22848  6 iptable_mangle,iptable_nat,ipt_LOG,ipt_pkttype,ipt_state,iptable_filter

ehci_hcd               35720  0

snd_seq                60480  0

snd_seq_device         10128  1 snd_seq

snd_intel8x0           36584  0

snd_ac97_codec        107480  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_ac97_bus            2880  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm               101900  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              27336  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    61296  6 snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore              11936  1 snd

snd_page_alloc         12048  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

usbcore               136288  4 uhci_hcd,ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd

ide_cd                 43936  0

cdrom                  39912  1 ide_cd

ide_core              146424  2 amd74xx,ide_cd

unix                   32696  181

localhost ~ # fdisk -l /dev/sda

Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1          16      128488+  83  Linux

/dev/sda2              17         140      996030   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3             141        9729    77023642+   5  Extended

/dev/sda5             141        6243    49022316   83  Linux

/dev/sda6            6244        7239     8000338+  83  Linux

/dev/sda7            7240        7737     4000153+  83  Linux

/dev/sda8            7738        8235     4000153+  83  Linux

/dev/sda9            8236        8733     4000153+  83  Linux

/dev/sda10           8734        9729     8000338+  83  Linux

localhost ~ # mount | grep /dev/sd

/dev/sda6 on / type reiserfs (rw,noatime,notail)

/dev/sda5 on /home type reiserfs (rw,noatime,notail)

/dev/sda7 on /usr type reiserfs (rw,noatime,notail)

/dev/sda9 on /mnt/archiwum type reiserfs (rw)

/dev/sda8 on /usr/portage type reiserfs (rw,noatime,notail)

/dev/sda10 on /mnt/gentoo type reiserfs (rw)

```

EDIT:

Dodam jeszcze, że dysk jest teraz nadspodziewnanie cichy i odnoszę wrażenie, że nie osiągnął odpowiedniej prędkości obrotowej...

arsen_edit: połączenie dwóch postów w jeden. 

----------

## arsen

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> localhost ~ # hdparm -tT /dev/sda
> ...

 

Timing buffered disk reads na poziomie 20.83 MB/sec to mało, przy sata powinieneś mieć wynik bliski 60 MB/sec, ale to i tak nie usprawiedliwia niskich transferów dysku, jak naprawdę nic nie robiłeś w systemie i tak nagle się popsuło to radze sprawdzić czy dysk się nie psuje, polecam:

```

sys-apps/smartmontools

```

----------

## Sławomir Gąsiorowski

Już próbowałem... 

```

Jan  2 12:55:56 localhost smartd[8456]: Opened configuration file /etc/smartd.conf

Jan  2 12:55:56 localhost smartd[8456]: Drive: DEVICESCAN, implied '-a' Directive on line 23 of file /etc/smartd.conf

Jan  2 12:55:56 localhost smartd[8456]: Configuration file /etc/smartd.conf was parsed, found DEVICESCAN, scanning devices

Jan  2 12:55:56 localhost smartd[8456]: Device: /dev/hdd, opened

Jan  2 12:55:56 localhost smartd[8456]: Device: /dev/hdd, packet devices [this device CD/DVD] not SMART capable

Jan  2 12:55:56 localhost smartd[8456]: Device: /dev/sda, opened

Jan  2 12:55:57 localhost smartd[8456]: Device /dev/sda, SATA disks accessed via libata are not currently supported by smartmontools. When libata is given an ATA pass-thru ioctl() then an additional '-d libata' device type will be added to smartmontools.

Jan  2 12:55:57 localhost smartd[8456]: Unable to monitor any SMART enabled devices. Try debug (-d) option. Exiting...

```

----------

## Sławomir Gąsiorowski

Znalazem pezyczyne problemu. Wbrew wszelkim oczekiwaniom był to kernel, konkretnie gentoo-sources-r5. Musi tam byc jakaś "poprawka" do libsata która "zwiększyłe" wydajność dysków SATA. Tak więc ku przestrodze posiadaczom amd64 i  i płyty z NFORCE SATA - uważajcie na gentoo-sources-r5.

----------

## Sławomir Gąsiorowski

Ostatecznie jednak problem wrócił. Na 90% jestem pewien ze to zaczyna padac dysk twardy.

Pozdrawiam

----------

